# NSW Cooks river HOF whiting.



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

I had a fun little session in the cooks today with my mate Andrew. We caught bream, flathead and the mother of all sand whiting.
I hooked the whiting tight up to a bridge pylon and at first glimpse guessed at a lil jew. It is easily the biggest sand whiting I've ever seen and also the darkest. From above it was pretty much black.








From tip to tail it went 49cm when I managed to hold it flat. It was one tough customer to hold let alone photo so I have to thank Andrew for his patience and good work on the camera. I simply couldn't get it to lay flat for a photo so it appears around 48.5cm in the pics. I'll leave it to the mods discretion to decide on the size for the hof.









There was no way in the world I would keep this fish: firstly it's very old and secondly it came from the cooks river in sydney, one of the most polluted systems there is, yet this will be it's second hof fish, Cid holds claim to the other a 45cm yellowfin bream. So I let it go to swim back down to the toxic sludge it came from. It really is amazing what quality fish come from the small system.
Thanks for reading

Stewie


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh and it was caught on a 3in berkley bass minnow 3lb stren 7lb nitlon fc leader. rod was a 6'6" silstar flickstick(a rod I rate very highly) matched to a 1500 size shimano sedona.


----------



## Parko29 (Dec 19, 2009)

Bloody Hell, Its massive!! Well done.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Stu , hogans ghost thats almost a legal Jew, beautiful fish , shame that waterway is so poluted , well done mate , tell me do you glow in the dark after a paddle there , i am quite anxious to chase a jew there but fear for my skin as its the only one i have


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey Bazz I have a love hate relationship with that place. Every time I fish it I think this place is disgusting then I catch something good. It sure is one place thats full of surprises. I usually promise myself I won't go back yet the memory fades and soon enough I'll have another go.


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi

Since man kind discover fish is tasty, it is the only way the fish can grow up with such massive size by leaving in toxic river. This is what we call "Survival for ToxicEST".

Cheers Darwin


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Stu , i have seen a DVD with some lovely jew being pulled out of there and also legal Kingfish :shock: :shock: , i just have to get game and grease up i think to try and stop the toxic waste eating me . Your very right mate it certainly is a surprising fishing spot . I amy get the chance to join you thgere one day soon , and fancy catching a whiting at this time of year ,,,,,, spooky Stu


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

A Cracker of a cooksie whiting well done.

Micka


----------



## platypus01 (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm seriously impressed!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Stewie a great elbow slapper from any location, congrats mate.


----------



## fishlexic (Jun 13, 2010)

nice fish stewie there's only 1 problem you keep fucken teasing me everytime you put up a pic of a nice fish ya bastard 
you dunno what its like to have a broken leg i haven't touched a rod in over a month 
tight lines shaun


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Cracker of a whiting Stewie, well done mate


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Stu , i got your PM , mate theres no doubt your a great fisho , and one day we MUST give the big Jew Boys a go , and yes your right also about that DVD , good onya mate your a champion


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

fishlexic said:


> nice fish stewie there's only 1 problem you keep fucken teasing me everytime you put up a pic of a nice fish ya bastard
> you dunno what its like to have a broken leg i haven't touched a rod in over a month
> tight lines shaun


 Ha ha Shaun, hope you are recovering as well as you can mate.


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

WOW ... the toxic waste sure makes them grow big.

well done,

s


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

simonsrat said:


> WOW ... the toxic waste sure makes them grow big.
> 
> well done,
> 
> s


You gotta see the whiting up there with two heads now thats impressive :lol:


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Gotta say that is the biggest sand whitting i have ever laid my beedy peeper's on....Congrats....


----------



## fishinnut (Oct 4, 2009)

What an absolute bloody horse off a whiting


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Awesome Stewie, that thing's fat!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Damn Stu, that is a freaking monster :shock: Never seen anything approaching that size. Congrats dude


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Mate that's a great whiting. I've heard that biggies like that exist up here but the best I've caught went only 42cm. Well done.


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Well done, what a stonker of a whiting.

David


----------



## shiznic (May 14, 2008)

Wow thats a cracker well done on the PB, and for braving the Cook it sure does hold some suprises.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

kraley said:


> Stonker- how much better did it go than a bream????


About the same really. I think it saved it's energy for antics in the yak.


----------



## phil79 (Nov 7, 2008)

Awsome fish mate
I got one that size during the first ABT comp last year and thought I was onto a huge bream,,
those things puul hard when they get any size.!!!! well done!!


----------

